

The Chairless Chair, an invisible chair that you can wear - sampo
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/08/20/tech/innovation/the-chairless-chair/index.html

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8204412)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206208)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215212)

